# CPU Temperatur bei einem I7-4790K schwankt stark



## BestHardwareEU (3. August 2014)

Hallo,

Ich habe mir einen neuen Pc gekauft für ca. 1000 € mit den folgenden Komponenten.

GA-Z97x-Gaming 5
i7-4790K
Be Quiet! Dark Rock Advanced C1
G.Skill RipjawsX DDR3-1600 DIMM CL9 16GB Dual Kit
Gigabyte GTX770
Corsair Carbide 200R
RM750

Mein Problem liegt darin, dass meine CPU bei 100 % belastung auf 82 °C hochschnellt und wenn ich prime95 stoppe genauso schnell die Temperatur auf 32 °C runtergeht.
Ich habe den CPU Kühler mehrere male Ausgebaut neue Wärmeleitpaste rauf gemacht und es sogar mit mehr oder weniger ausprobiert. Ich glaube, dass die CPU garnicht an den Kühler rankommt, was ich aber nicht bestätigen kann, denn die Platte von den Kühler ist glatt. 
Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir schnell helfen und schon im Vorraus Vielen Dank

MFG BestHardwareEU


----------



## Bennz (3. August 2014)

wäre kein Kontakt zum cpu kühler, würde dein pc sich sofort abschalten


----------



## xXxatrush1987 (3. August 2014)

82°C für prime ist nichts besonderes wenn es sich um prime 28.5 handelt,

wär mal interessant zu  wissen welches prime du benutzt hast.

mfg


----------



## ThomasGoe69 (3. August 2014)

Also, wenn ich Prime 28.5 starte (zb. Blend) schnellt der auch schlagartig auf ca. 67 Grad. Beende ich alle Worker bei Prime, geht dieser auch mit einer drastischen Tempabsenkung einher.
Hört sich also alles normal an...


----------



## BestHardwareEU (3. August 2014)

Ich benutze prime 95.


----------



## BestHardwareEU (3. August 2014)

Wenn ich prime95 länger laufen lasse geht die temperatur sogar auf 90 °C hoch  und ich hab mir extra einen Kühler gekauft, der 180 Watt Kühlleistung hat um dabei niemals über 70 °C zu kommen


----------



## facehugger (3. August 2014)

Ähem, gib oben rechts in der Suchzeile einfach mal i7-4790k und Temp/Probleme ein. Du bist nicht allein Meist legen die Mobos "ab Werk" eine zu hohe Vcore/CoreVoltage/Kernspannung an. Versuch jene mal über das UEFI in kleinen Schritten zu senken, sollte schon einmal helfen...

Und Prime95 ist nicht alles, oder daddelst du an 24/7 das extrem fordernde Stresstool Im normalen PC-Alltag sind die Temps unter Last meist deutlich niedriger, kenne ich übrigens sehr gut von meiner CPU. Und dein Prozzi ist ebenfalls nix anderes als ein gepimpter i7-4770k. 

Also mach dir keine unnötigen Sorgen, beim zocken oder sonstigen Anwendungen wirst du niedrigere Werte haben.

Gruß


----------



## BestHardwareEU (3. August 2014)

Ich habe jetzt hier mal ein Foto wo ich Prime95 mit Small FFTs für 5 sekunden laufengelassen habe. Das ist nähmlich nicht normal, das die CPU nach einer halben sekunde 100 °C heiß ist. Und das nicht mit dem Boxed kühler. Ich hatte den vorher drauf und dabei bin ich nie über 80 °C gekommen. Ich habe das mit MSI Afterburner gemessen aber daneben hatte ich auch Core Temp 1.0 RC6 laufen. Und da stand genau das gleiche.


----------



## facehugger (3. August 2014)

Wenn du mit dem Boxed vorher niedrigere Temps hattest, dann ist bei der Montage des Alternativkühlers etwas falschgelaufen. Hast du die WLP ordentlich verteilt, die Schutzfolie auch abgezogen (muss man fragen...), den neuen Freezer korrekt verschraubt?

PS: dein Pic ist nicht lesbar.

Gruß


----------



## Akors (3. August 2014)

Überprüfe mal mit einem Laser/Thermometer die Physischen wärme. Ich mein Schau dir das Diagramm an der schnellt instant auf nach oben  und bleibt da dann stehen um bei Entlastung wieder  instand runterzufallen.  Nicht das nur der wärme Sensor defekt ist und die total durchgeknallte Werte an die Software liefert. Fingertest sollte eigentlich auch gehen wenn kein Thermometer da hast " denk dran 42c empfindet der Mensch als extrem heiß im ersten Moment zumindest (psychologischer Schutz Effekt).


----------



## Bulldogge666 (3. August 2014)

Zur Not hilft vlt. eine von diesen Kompaktwaküs (für ca 60€ bei amazon), die sollen eine relativ gute Kühlleistung haben.


----------



## SpeCnaZ (3. August 2014)

AiO Kühlung ? Nene. Ein LuKü ist stärker und billiger.


----------



## ThomasGoe69 (4. August 2014)

SpeCnaZ schrieb:


> AiO Kühlung ? Nene. Ein LuKü ist stärker, billiger *und meist deutlich leiser* .


Gefixt...v


----------



## SirXe (5. August 2014)

Das ist alles normal!
Die Tempsprünge sind absolut normal und wenn die prime 28.5 verwendest auch die Temp von 80Grad!


----------



## AlphaSkilla (7. August 2014)

Also nur zum Thema Prime 95.... Hab mir auch erst vor kurzem ein System mit einem i7 4790k zugelegt und mit dem boxed-Kühler bei Bf4 ca. 80-83°C Cpu Temp gehabt.
Danach hab ich mir einen Enermax Cpu-Kühler geholt, der mit Prime aber auch auf über 80° kommt. Dies ist einfach ein Stresstest-Programm, bei dem die Cpu weit über die Grenzen des normalen Betriebs gebracht wird und daher die Werte nicht überschätzt werden sollten. Mit dem neuen Kühler war ich dann bei Bf4 auf ca 55-60°C

Mfg


----------



## FTTH (7. August 2014)

80 Grad bei Prime 95 28.5 mit diesem Kühler sind ein guter Wert.


----------



## D0pefish (8. August 2014)

Das Board nutzt default einen 44'er Multi bei 4-Kernauslastung, viele andere Boards nur 42. Da musst du beim Temp-Vergleich mit anderen Nutzern genau hinsehen oder auf 42 stellen.
Trotzdem finde ich den 50°-Sprung ohne weiteren Anstieg ungewöhnlich. Ich habe das selbe Board+CPU+Speicher aber unter Wasser, kann also eigentlich garnicht mitreden.  
Schalte testweise noch die interne Grafik ab und prüfe wie schon empfohlen ob die vcore auf auto steht, EIST ausschalten und nochmal mit CPU-Z vcore (Core Voltage) und AIDA64 Temperaturen auslesen.
Ansonsten muss es wohl so sein bzw. braucht der Luftkühler mehr Luft/fettere Lüfter. Ich schwöre auf den Scythe Ninja Rev 2.0 - alles andere ist fast immer nur schlecht kopiert.


----------



## BestHardwareEU (8. August 2014)

AW Facemodder: Die Temperatur steigt sofort stark an und so schnell wie sie gestiegen ist sinkt sie wieder. Ich hab beim installieren des Freezers die schutzfolie natürlich entfernt  und di Wärmeleitpaste mit einem kleinen plastikspachtel verteilt. Ich hatte in den letzten 2 tagen ewig einen Bluescreen wegen der temperatur. Die temperatur steigt sogar jetzt auf 95C 

MFG


----------



## BestHardwareEU (10. August 2014)

Ich war soebend bei einem Computerhändler, der sich meine Installation angeschaut hat und meinte es sei alles richtig installiert und und ich habe ihn von meinem Problem erzählt, und er meinte, das dann der Kühler die wärme nicht wegkriegt. Ich habe mit ihm das noch mal ausprobiert und die Kupferplatte, die auf dem CPU drauf liegt war richtig heiß aber die headpipes wurden nicht warm. Also lag es am kühler und ich mir wird niemals BeQuiet! mehr ins Haus kommen. Ich werde mir demnächst die Corsair H100i kaufen. 

MFG BestHardwareEU

PS: Vielen dank für eure Hilfe


----------



## FTTH (10. August 2014)

Ein relativ schwacher Kühler eines anderen Herstellers wäre genau so.


----------



## Padddymagkekse (10. August 2014)

BestHardwareEU schrieb:


> Ich werde mir demnächst die Corsair H100i kaufen.


 
Überleg dir das nochmal mit AiO WaKü!
Ich hab mir den NH-D15 von Noctua zugelegt und der ist billiger und bringt bessere Temps!
Ist halt nur ein riesen Ding aber definitiv eine Überlegung wert!
Der wird auch ewig lange halten. Von einer AiO Wakü kann man das nicht behaupten. 

Noctua NH-D15 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## FTTH (10. August 2014)

In das 200R passt der nicht.


----------

